# Dart Frog Tank Equpiment?



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

Be ordering a exo terra from seapets on payday. but will 30 x 30 x 45 be okay for 2-3 darts or would I need bigger?

Be building a mini stream to help with humidity and decor and was wondering would this pump be okay from dartfrog.co.uk Eheim Compact 300. or am I looking at the wrong thing? says 0.5m in height which should be long enough but not sure if to go with the next size up to make sure? 

Heating the water, would I need to heat the water a slight bit, maybe tropical water heat 23-25? 

Fruit flies, never dealt with these before and wondering if they can fly and would they escape out the mini gaps where the doors are? 

I'm still doing more research on darts, been looking for past 8 or so months but need to make sure on everything with only having the american tree frogs.

First tank I am looking at getting some azureus's and the second tank, not sure on name as dartfrog doesn't have them but they are yellow underneath and on feet and blue on top... if you know the name that would be great.

Now I've been told some are more terrestrial depending on the type?

Thanks for the help guys, appreciate it.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Bigger, much bigger.

You're looking at starting with d. tinctorius, so you need to be looking at vivs of at least 60cm x 40cm x 40cm (length x width x hight) for a pair or trio. A viv the size you describe would only be of use for rearing tinctorius froglets, not for long term housing. Please note that it's advised if going with a trio of tincs to make sure that it's 2 males to 1 female, females will fight badly, often one killing the other.

Regards

Ade


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

A7X said:


> Be ordering a exo terra from seapets on payday. but will 30 x 30 x 45 be okay for 2-3 darts or would I need bigger?
> 
> Be building a mini stream to help with humidity and decor and was wondering would this pump be okay from dartfrog.co.uk Eheim Compact 300. or am I looking at the wrong thing? says 0.5m in height which should be long enough but not sure if to go with the next size up to make sure?
> 
> ...


tank size ide say the exo 45x45x60 to be minimum, also the stream i wouldent bother with, while it looks nice it doesnt keep the humidty up high enough and still need to regular spray, i learnt this lesson.. :lol2: best off getting yourself a mist king or monsoon automatic mister also, get yourself some fruit flys while building tanks.. it gives you plenty of room for error! as for 'fruit fly proofing' the exos, just put silicone in the front of the gaps, also might be best to cover the mesh up.. i achived this buy cutting out abit of perspex that fitted in the gap and siliconed around it, hope this helps!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

my preference is an ent style tank,its designed for the job,massive agreement on tank size,i ve got little tincs here that can jump 30cm,its much too small.
I also agree,start culturing now,get it really sorted out its very very important,you are more than competent,with as many different feeders as possible,really work at this!!

Finally welcome to the insanity caused by darts,they are amazing to keep,if you put in the time for them,they will pay you back ten fold,ha ha again graft at the culturing 
good luck
Stu
ps read the thread about ff,some really relevant points to you from Colin and Glenn me thinks


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is where we all differ and i`m not saying anyone else here is wrong.
I`d be happy with an absolute minimum of 45x45x45 for 3 Tincs.
But, a lot depends on the layout of the viv.
Build in multiple levels which in turn will create extra floor space.
Give them climbing opportunities and make sure they can get to the top of the viv, this is where the multiple levels come in.
Create little cave like places where they can get away from each other if they need some alone time.
And plant it up to let them have places to scavenge about in for food etc.
Sloping backgrounds waste space, so a flat ish floor area then the next level and maybe build in a small ramp or use a branch to let them climb up there.
Get that imagination going and you`ll be surprised what you can achieve.

Mike


----------



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

The highest at the moment is 45 x 45 x 60 unless I move house lol. 60 x 45 x 45 might be a push due to having bearded dragons so they take most the room... I shall get the tape measure out later on. 

Male to Female? That means they will breed? I'm not ready for that yet... :| how can you tell the difference between male and female? 

These misting tools, which one is the best? Because to be honest when I'm spending nearly £80 for a frog. I do want the best I can get as it's a lot of money to waste if I get something that doesn't do the job properly. All I know is the tank will no doubt be in the making for a few months as I have bills etc to pay lol and want the tank as natural as possible. 

Does anyone know any other places for frogs other than dartfrog?

Sealing the top and fronts off, wouldn't this stop ventilation?


edit: thanks for your response to mike. I think I might look on youtube, pictures here for some ideas of what people have done to get a more of an idea.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

60 high would be good if you can do it.
Just make more levels.
Want ideas ?
Look at this site Vivarium


Mike


----------



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> 60 high would be good if you can do it.
> Just make more levels.
> Want ideas ?
> Look at this site Vivarium
> ...


That's great thanks.

I can go high, it's just width I might not be able to do.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Dart frogs dont need alot of ventaltion, they like it nice a humid, besides still have half the top open, ill grab a picture of how i sealed my exo :2thumb:
Here you go.. not the best pics but you get the idea! :-


----------



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

Ah I see. I'll have to work everything out once the tank arrives. I'm going to get a 60 x 45 x 45 now I've worked out I can get a couple in there. Plus the room is getting redone so should have some more room once complete but right now have room in living room  

Anyway, another thing is, because I tend to be a cheap skate at times... if I go down to the woods and get some bark and logs etc... would they be okay if I pure boiling water, cook em ya know the normal thing of removing rubbish? 

what UVB % would you advise as I will be having real plants also..

thanks


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

A7X said:


> Ah I see. I'll have to work everything out once the tank arrives. I'm going to get a 60 x 45 x 45 now I've worked out I can get a couple in there. Plus the room is getting redone so should have some more room once complete but right now have room in living room
> 
> Anyway, another thing is, because I tend to be a cheap skate at times... if I go down to the woods and get some bark and logs etc... would they be okay if I pure boiling water, cook em ya know the normal thing of removing rubbish?
> 
> ...


With the bark/logs i dont really have any idea what is safe... personally, i never cooked or microwaved any of the oak leaves in my tank, helped keep the eco system in there As for UVB personally, i use a 5% UVB in the one side and a tropical daylight bulb in the other, so plants get both UVB and UVA but you dont have to have UVB and you could just get tropical daylight bulbs :2thumb:
Sorry i stand corrected, have a look on this link arcadia john explains it all! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/875277-lights-plant-growth.html


----------



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> With the bark/logs i dont really have any idea what is safe... personally, i never cooked or microwaved any of the oak leaves in my tank, helped keep the eco system in there As for UVB personally, i use a 5% UVB in the one side and a tropical daylight bulb in the other, so plants get both UVB and UVA but you dont have to have UVB and you could just get tropical daylight bulbs :2thumb:
> Sorry i stand corrected, have a look on this link arcadia john explains it all! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/875277-lights-plant-growth.html



Thanks I shall have a read of that later. 

What moss would you guys say is best to use? and what type of moss is it that looks like grass? thanks


----------

